# Does Children with Autism accepted for FSW



## kallu_chakri (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi All,

We are planning to apply for FSW (Canadian PR).We have 2.1 years old daughter who is suspected to be Mild Autistic (PDD-NOS). I am not sure, if we will be put down on the basis of her being Autistic. 

Please share your thoughts in this case.

Thanks,
Kallu


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

kallu_chakri said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We are planning to apply for FSW (Canadian PR).We have 2.1 years old daughter who is suspected to be Mild Autistic (PDD-NOS). I am not sure, if we will be put down on the basis of her being Autistic.
> 
> ...


Buddy, I am sorry I cannot provide you a good enough answer but I can tell you that there have been some successful cases in the past for sure, who were able to prove with the medical reports that their children won't be a big burden on the society.
Please refer some links below for certain cases who faced the same challenge as yours.
\


Autism and Visa Application
Canada PR medical, child with speech delay
application for canadian visa (PR) - child with mild autism
Children with Autism
Autism

My prayers are with you and your family for your application to be successful.


----------

